# Breeding pac man frogs



## rdang

anyone know how to breed pacman frogs?


----------



## Death in #'s

rdang said:


> anyone know how to breed pacman frogs?










that will be very hard
make sure they are well fed and a large enough tank
one male and one female and hope they dont try to eat eachother
plus u will need a water mass with lilly pads i think


----------



## Burf

Its quite a difficult task really:

you have to first recreate the dry season, by reducing humidity in its tank. This will cause the frogs to bury under the soil and coat them in a thick layer of moist mucous. After about 8 weeks bring the humidity back to normal levels, ane the frogs should re-emerge. all the process so far should be carried out with the frogs in seperate tanks.

You have to now makesure that there is a good, large "pond" in the breeding tank. Make sure that the frogs are well fed and introduce them. If you are lucky, they will mate and hundreds of eggs will be laid in the water.

When the eggs hatch, remember the offspring will be very cannibalistic both before and after metamorphosis


----------



## LakaDazed

are the pacmans tadpoles when theyre first born?.... i never really thought about it


----------



## Burf

LakaDazed said:


> are the pacmans tadpoles when theyre first born?.... i never really thought about it


 yes,i do believe they are


----------



## con man

if u do this u will be making 10 dolalrs per .50 cent peiece frog..... i appluuad you


----------



## Guest

Commercially, horned frogs are bred by injecting hormones directly into the animal. I'm not sure of the specific hormones used or the technique. Many tropical fish in Asia are bred the same way.


----------



## Burf

Bullsnake said:


> Commercially, horned frogs are bred by injecting hormones directly into the animal. I'm not sure of the specific hormones used or the technique. Many tropical fish in Asia are bred the same way.


 Yup, this process removes the need for recreating the dry summer months.
I cant see it doing much good to the frogs tho


----------

